# Good way to keep your tombstones up



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

Had the ends of my electrical conduit left over from last years cemetery fence build.. They work great to help keep your tombstones standing. I used only one per stone, but if you live in a windy area two would work good.

Pictures should be self explanatory 

















I suggest you use a rubber mallet to pound the anchors into the ground, or else they might not fit together easily. 

Also, lubricate the connecting parts.. I used some grease.


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice idea! Do they ever turn because of the wind or are they tight enough that they don't turn?


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

Haven't moved an inch on me yet.. But it's not to windy here in central Florida. You can use two pipes if wind is an issue in your area


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob Saget! We really miss you on AFHF! lol!


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

The name alone will send chills down your spine lol


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

That it did my man...that it did!!!!!!


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 9, 2007)

I do the same thing.....I couldnt tell what anchored/supported it.... I use a short piece of rebar for mine....what did u use?


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I use rebar to hold mine but my pvc is in the tombstone so you can't see it and I use 2 pvc tubes in mine as well!


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

I used rebar and PVC this year for the first time and so far they're solid. I love it.


----------



## Bob Saget (Oct 5, 2009)

My anchor is the female end of the conduit pipe.. Just knock the female end flush into the ground. The pipe on the back of the stone should extend about an inch so you can plug it into the female end in he ground.


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

I put tye wraps throuh my head stones. One towards the bottom and one towards the top. Pounded pvc pipe in ground and ran the pvc through the tye wraps. It has held up pretty good and we have had some windy day. Gusts over 50mph. It even blew out the pilot on my heat. Tomb stones still fine though


----------

